# Small Blues for piano



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, this is a small Blues (or, at least, a classical music-blues ) for piano. It's the first time that I use a piano synthesizer for recording the audio (generally, I play my own pieces on my piano), so, this post is somewhat experimental. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/user7515210%2Fblues


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Also I found my first composition for piano! I was 17, I think.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user7515210%2Fprelude1


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I reduced the tempo of the blues to quarter note = 100.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user7515210%2Fblues-quarter-note-100

I think it sounds more clear in this way.


----------

